# Lost Throw Bag in Pine Creek Rapid (possibly spooled out)



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

3 rafts and 2 kayakers did a practice lap down Pine Creek tonight. I was one of the kayakers and noticed a throw bag floating down just above triple drop. 

I went to grab it quickly when I saw it had started to spool out, about 5' of rope out of the bag. I lost sight of it in triple drop and never saw it again.

Could possibly still be stuck somewhere in triple drop in the right boulder garden; or worse somewhere randomly downstream.

Going up tomorrow morning to go check out the area, was to late to go back and look when we reached take-out.

Be safe out there!


----------



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

lady who lost bag went up this morning and found her bag spooled out in river in triple drop.

it is out of the river


----------

